# What Color Pattern is This?



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I saw this guy at Petco today while I was driving through. I've never seen a VT like him, at least not in my LPS's. I almost took him home that instant, except I wasn't going to be going home >.< So, I would have to buy another heater, more food, a tank, AQ salt, and everything else just for the night XD But, I might pick him up tomorrow if he's still there. Anyway. I really want to know what color pattern he is. I almost want to say butterfly (which I REALLY hope he is! I'd buy him for sure if he was) but I'm not sure.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He is very pretty!!! I would have wanted him too!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

He's a bi-color for color pattern, but he could actually be classified as a Butterfly possibly (A bi-colored form in which the colour pattern of the body (which may be of any colour) partially blends into the transparent or white fins and tail (body / blend / fin edges). The effect is to create an oval band around the fish, which ideally is separated from the body by a narrow, white or transparent zone. 
Choice Butterfies have a coloured body with a white blend into the fins and then a final blend back to the body colour towards the edge of the fins. Fins should display a distinct banded pattern, with strong contrast and well defined edges. The bands should also encircle the body of the fish with a well defined oval shape.) 
Or a type of butterfly- Variegated types show beautiful patterning that may or may not match the "butterfly" look. Which is what he actually looks like more then the standard butterfly.. 
.. and he is very cute! I want him


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

o.o Thank goodness I don't have a car....else I'd be tempted to drive up to Wisconsin just to hunt him down!! Hes one of my FAVORITE colors, and just the type of red I've been looking for in a betta for months! <3 
Lol. I agree with Myates.....but whatever his specific color classification, hes gorgeous <3


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Right, well, I might have to cave and get him XD If I do, I'll have gone from one betta to five, with several shrimp and a pleco, in a matter of two months XD 

@ DragonFish: I might just save him for you if you ever come up through the Plover/Stevens Point area!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol! Its very possible that I might one day.....though if I had a car I'd probably go kidnap my best friend for a road-trip up there this weekend! Haha.

Ahh, its funny how quickly ones fishy family grows once the hobbyist bug has bitten isn't it? xD Lol, especially with bettas....is practically an addiction! over the past month or so since moving into a new house, I've gone from three, down to two, and then up to six as of Saturday xD


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Indeed XD First I was addicted to orchids - I saved two of my mother's very sick ones, bought my own, and then rescued two from Kmart. Then... I got bit by the betta bug. I've bought a total of six so far, but one rescue and one regular purchase didn't last very long. I only live in a 150 sqft apartment, so having 4 betta roommates gets a little cramped! XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, oh yes.....when the bug bites, it bites hard. xD Bettas just have the cutest little faces, the most expressive little eyes....and the biggest personalities for such little things! Plus all the unique and lovely variety of tail types and colors.....you can never have just ONE betta for long, lol. 
And trust me, the bug never goes away.....it bit me about three years ago, and I've been obsessed ever since. xD Before our big cross-country move, I had about 8 tanks, maybe a couple more including the Kritter keepers, about 15-20 bettas, and even did a little breeding......all in my bedroom, lol. xD Divided tanks; they're definitely a betta keepers best friend, especially in a limited space.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Oh boy... I would divide my tanks - except I can't find any good dividers! Might just have to make my own. That, and I feel sorry for them being in anything smaller than 5 gallons... I've got 2 plakats in 3 gallons, and I wish I had room for something bigger! With this guy most likely being added to the mix (if he's still there in an hour or two), I don't know where I'm going to put them all XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, I always make my own dividers....they're cheaper, I like the way they look better, and I find doubling up on the mesh keeps them pretty straight and stable xD I really like my divided tanks personally.
Haha, oh, I know what you mean though.....I was pretty tight on space in my old house; I had tanks EVERYWHERE. Dresser, desk, nightstand, dragged an old TV stand into my room....and surface that could have a tank on it had a tank or two on it. xD I think I even had one UNDER my desk once for a bit....


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LittleWatty said:


> Indeed XD First I was addicted to orchids - I saved two of my mother's very sick ones, bought my own, and then rescued two from Kmart. Then... I got bit by the betta bug. I've bought a total of six so far, but one rescue and one regular purchase didn't last very long. I only live in a 150 sqft apartment, so having 4 betta roommates gets a little cramped! XD


Did you ever get your orchids to re-flower?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

lol Yeah, my trouble is the lack of outlets. I have three of the 3-prong outlets in my tiny apartment. One is in the bathroom, another is full (fridge, CO detector), and the other is in my kitchen, and is... um... full lol I even have a power cable on one of them, and that's full too. I had to use a 2-prong to 3-prong converter on one of my outlets, just so I could get an extension to have enough plugs for a tank XD I've got maybe one other spot I can put a tank, and right now, that's pushing it lol

On another note, the VT in this thread is officially mine 

xShainax: I got one of them to reflower (not one of the sick ones). The others are in too bad of shape still to be able to reflower. I've had them less than a year so far, but I've gotten them to start regrowing their root systems, and putting out new leaves. I might make an album to put them in.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh yes....I think I have about five five-six outlet power strips at least still that are just my own, three of them I'm still using for my current five tanks lol xD Goodness knows how many I had around my room with all of my tanks back then....

Oooooo, you must post more pictures of him!!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Will do! Trying to cool down the apartment and unpack groceries at the moment (returned to find it was almost 90F inside - eek!). I've got him in a little 1.75 gallon critter keeper that is my main hospital tank, floating. Once he's in there for good, I'll definitely be posting. He looks like he might have some issues to overcome before he's healthy, though. Maybe some fungus, and maybe some fin rot (I found 4 or 5 different fish with fungal issues in their betta stock today. Some dead, others alive but looking like they're covered in cotton)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's a red butterfly/potential marble.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, I've got a thread going in the Diseases and Emergency section as a general health checkup for this guy, so if you want more pictures, you can go there  I'll probably be posting more here later, though.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I need to get a power strip lol


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I need to get MORE power strips XD Only problem is, old houses and lots of things sucking electricity don't mix


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ugh, darn summer weather.....I'm still getting used to it myself. I moved here from Washington state, quite a big climate change. xD Thankfully our new house has pretty good air-conditioning and my room stays relatively cool....but its still quite an adjustment when I go outside and its like 90 and humid, lol.
I popped over to your other thread to take a look at the pictures....because I really am such a fish-picture addict xD Lol, it must be my inner photographer....and to me he looks okay. The white looks like part of his coloring from what I can see from the pictures, they don't look fuzzy or anything, and I've brought home several boys who have weirdly shaped/asymmetrical/curled ventrals before....its just kinda how they are sometimes, lol.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, good to know!  I've had seemingly healthy boys die within a few days of purchase, so I want to make sure that he's got nothing going against him. He even took a couple pellets when I got him home, which I always take as a good sign.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Got lots more pictures for you guys of him  I even woke up to find a little bubblenest in his tank! I wish the first picture had come out clearer... would have been adorable


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, I know what you mean....I went though a period where I was having seemingly healthy boys just up and croak on me within a month. Never did find out what the deal with that was...and my very fist dragon suddenly turned up with columnaris and died within a couple of days, so I totally understand you're concerns. 

This guy looks gorgeous and healthy though! And like he has quite a fiery personality to match that stunning red coloring!! <3 Haha, I'm _sooooooo_ jealous! Hes like _exactly_ what I've been looking for; a Prince Arthur for my little Merlin. 
Lol, maybe I'll get lucky and come across one of this brothers down here somewhere.....


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

OOh, la la..He is gorgeous..and I just took in a rescue, Crimson, and he is similar to that, but not with that same white on the tail, but his tail has a turq color in it, I love your beautiful lil guy..What is his name?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

No name yet. I always wait a week in the attempt to not get attached, just in case he decides to go swim in the big fishbowl in the sky!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh yes, completely understandable....I certainly hope he passes though the week alright though! Best of luck!!


----------

